# Lab Pup won't walk on lead



## Maacoman (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi this is my first time post, and I have a real problem with my 4 month old Lab pup named Gus. This is the 5th lab I have raised in my life time and by far is the smartest of all by far, but when I attach a lead to him he just lays down and puts on the brakes. I have never had any problem like this in my life and don't know what to do. I would rather he drag me around, because I know I could train him to stop that. This is making my wife and I very unhappy because he is loved very much and we want to take Gus with us. We can't take him for a walk to the park or for a hike in the woods. He will walk off lead but I'm afraid to take him anywhere being off lead unless we are at the park or at the woods. The problem is just getting him there. I have tried a not to force him to walk on the lead in fear of making it worse. Please help with any suggestions. Thank You ED


----------



## dakotajo (Jan 29, 2009)

My BMD pup did the same thing when we brought her home, just keep at it and also it really helped when there was another dog there for her because she would get up and follow


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank You Dakotajo ,but we have tried the other dog deal and he still will not move. He will follow the other dog off lead but not on. Thanks for your reply


----------



## bambee (Mar 4, 2009)

Maacoman I hope this can help you with your problem. http://www.labradorforums.co.uk/ftopic-56309-0-days0-orderasc-.html


----------



## Labs_R_4ever (Oct 29, 2008)

Ed,
Sounds like he is playing the old sack of potatoes routine and you have let him win. This can be corrected in a few minutes so hopefully I can help you here. This is a common response if labs become stubborn or spoiled. 
#1 most important thing. Do not use a flat collar. Use a pinch/prong collar at all times when you are training your dog. Some people think this is cruel but in all actuality you are protecting the dog more than hurting them. A flat collar can do damage to there throat. They will react better to a pinch collar because it imitates there mom's bite when they were born and this is how there mom controlled them. Try and be relaxed with no distractions around when you are trying to get him to walk , or any kind of training.
Keep a foreword momentum when he starts to Mule with short but firm snaps to the leash. As soon as there is tension in the leash give it a short quick but firm snap but do not try and drag him. Repeat this step over and over until you become more stubborn than the dog. I have seen it take as long as an hour but if you are doing it over and over with no delays in between they will eventually give in. Do not say anything at all while he is muleing. Only communicate with him verbally when he begins to move foreword with praise. I have trained quite a few dogs and Labs are one of my passions and I have seen this behavior many, many times. If this does not work get back to me.

Good Luck

Darin


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you Darin, I will try your method today. I really appreciate your time to help me correct my pups stubborn behavior. He is so damn smart that I think he has out smarted me....LOL. Thanks again, I hope this works or you will here from me again.

YEAAAAAA 5 min and he knew who was boss. It was hard at first because I thought I was hurting him, but after about five struggles he decided to give in and go for a walk. That was the best $20 bucks I have ever spent. Thank You so much Darin for your help !! GOD BLESS YOU !


----------



## Labs_R_4ever (Oct 29, 2008)

Maacoman said:


> Thank you Darin, I will try your method today. I really appreciate your time to help me correct my pups stubborn behavior. He is so damn smart that I think he has out smarted me....LOL. Thanks again, I hope this works or you will here from me again.
> 
> YEAAAAAA 5 min and he knew who was boss. It was hard at first because I thought I was hurting him, but after about five struggles he decided to give in and go for a walk. That was the best $20 bucks I have ever spent. Thank You so much Darin for your help !! GOD BLESS YOU !


 You are very welcome. That is great news!! I am glad that worked for you. How is he doing now? Hopefully walking better than ever for you.

Darin


----------



## Maacoman (Mar 6, 2009)

He is like a different dog. He walks without any problems. It's like he got trained to heal and the whole nine yards in just a few trips around the block. Thanks again !!! Ed


----------



## Labs_R_4ever (Oct 29, 2008)

Maacoman said:


> He is like a different dog. He walks without any problems. It's like he got trained to heal and the whole nine yards in just a few trips around the block. Thanks again !!! Ed


Now* you *are the pack leader Ed and you will see a whole new respect from your pup. And the bond will grow faster now than ever. He will respect you much more as a pack leader than a pack follower. Keep up the good work.

Darin


----------



## drea (Mar 9, 2009)

I posted on another thread about my distaste for prong collars, but I'd like to ask a question anyway. When training your dog with a prong collar, is it something they have to wear on every walk or just until they understand who's in charge?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

drea said:


> I posted on another thread about my distaste for prong collars, but I'd like to ask a question anyway. When training your dog with a prong collar, is it something they have to wear on every walk or just until they understand who's in charge?


If you're nervous about prong collar don't use it. You would not get proper results. The goal of all tools is to eliminate the tool eventually.


----------

